# Tonight 7/29



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

It's gonna be hot as balls today but does anyone want to fish the hrbt tonight after sundown?


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

It is gonna be hot as balls today.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got to work tonight but a few guys are going out same place , I'll be hitting it sat night


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

If the weather holds I'll be there.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Come on people!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Looking forward to getting out there. Last sat. Night was nice after the sun went down.I 'VE GOT THAT CAN FOR YA JERRY.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

What time you heading out there? I'm shooting for 9.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

That should be good Jason


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanna met as many people as possible and learn as much as I can being new to this haha


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I ended up getting turned away from the gate as did one of the other trucks, from fort Monroe. Drove back over to the grass/gravel parking lot and put in there. Fished by myself for a while since I had no idea where anyone went 

Catch of the night was....









Also ended up pulling a few small trout in. Didn't measure since this was simply a C&R trip but they were busting all kinds of bait fish. Also so a lot of crabs swimming around.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

You have to show drivers license, registraton, and proof of insurance to get on. I will be launching there tonight. Glad you got some trout,thats what im after again.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Goin to try and get there before dark and throw the net for some bait, got the Dew n nuts


----------

